# dealing with the pain



## SurrealPain (Feb 26, 2010)

The immense impact of the emotional trauma, and mental shock, having received the information and news of your partner, having had an affair, has a devastating effect on the human mind. When you are broken inside, after receiving information of your partner, having had an affair, the instantaneous emotional reaction is one of, traumatic mental shock, that will result in a tremendous emotional reaction, of emotional pain and aching, and a feeling of emotional weakness, because of the tremendous amount of mental and emotional pain, that you are experiencing, it is hard to be strong inside. Even coping with life's little challenges, will proof difficult. 
Get support from people you are close with, family or close friends. It is very important that you don't try to battle this alone. The feeling of utter loneliness and desolation, betrayal, and humiliation, is a type of "mental rape". The whole body feels lifeless, and numb, and your whole body goes into shock. Mental shock resonates through the physical body too. It immediately affects your appetite, your organs goes into phalactic shock. The whole body starts to shake, because of the shock to the system. The human mind is so closely attached to the body, that any mental trauma will induce a physical reaction, like nausea, and vomiting, and a sickness to the stomach.
The realization of the fact, that the person, whom you are so close with, and have been in partnership with, the person whom, you share your body with, in intimacy, and enjoying the wonderful pleasures of sex, and passion, has now, broken that precious bond of trust and intimacy, by allowing another person to share the same intimacy, that was so special between yourself and your partner, and corrupting that private special bond and trust, induces a trauma to the body soul and mind.
This is why the reaction of mental shock, of this kind, manifests in different emotional outbursts. Typical emotions are anger, crying, expressions of hatred towards that person, accusations, simultaneously, emotions of forgiveness, and love is common, in a person, in a state of mental shock. The mind is unable to process all the mixed emotions at once, and will respond in various emotional outbursts, of alternating emotions.
These emotions are so violent, and persistent, varying, alternating continuously, that people, find themselves in such a tremendous state of anxiety, and anguish, that they can see no hope, and all they can sense is a feeling of darkness, overwhelming them, and emotions of hopelessness, and desolation sets in. This is indeed a type of "mental crime", committed against the person on the receiving end of this hurtful shocking incident.
The need for closeness and acceptance is suddenly so critical, for the person receiving the shocking news, that a total feeling of desperation sets in. This can affect one’s ability to focus on even, minor responsibilities. This trauma will induce a mental state of complete distraught behavior. Concentration at work is a major factor, affected by this emotional state of mind. This feeling of total disability, is so consuming, that many people collapse, in nervous breakdowns. The psychological trauma, that a person suffers, from, such mental trauma and shock, is horrific.
People need to have someone, nearby, like family members or close friends, just for the moral support. This condition is serious, and it is advisable, that people experiencing this trauma, need to find counseling, pastoral or otherwise. The next mental state of mind, which sets in, is depression, which is a dangerous emotional state of being.
If only, the people, who commits these "mental crimes" against their partners, were aware of the damage they have caused. The partners who, gets involved in affairs, are too weak to resist the temptations, and are unaware of the mental damage, that it will induce to their unsuspecting spouses.


----------



## hurtbyher (Nov 19, 2009)

:iagree::iagree:Well said.


----------

